# CSUSA Group Buy - waiting, waiting, waiting



## sbell111 (May 3, 2008)

5/21- I've received the first couple of boxes from CSUSA.  I'm almost done inventorying them.  They did not include an item or two that they stated was in the shipment, but I'm sure that they will straighten out the issue quickly.

*As most of you are no doubt aware, there was a problem with some of the barrel trimmers in Daniel's group buy.  The company is shipping him replacements, but they will need to be shipped out individually to their owners.  Rather than Daniel eating the cost to send those out to each affected person, I suggested that he send me the ones that belong to people that participated in the CSUSA group buy and my barrel trimmer group buy.  That way, he'll only have to pay to have those trimmers sent to me and I can send them on to you with your order.

In order for this scheme to work, I'll likely need to delay shipping some of the CSUSA orders for a few days.  I'm confident that this won't be a problem for most of us because it will help out someone who has helped all of us out, but if there is anyone in this group buy who is also awaiting replacement cutter heads from Daniel and does not wish for his/her order to be delayed for a couple days so their CSUSA and replacement trimmer head can be shipped together, please let me know.*

___________________________________________________________________


OK, I think I'm ready for this group buy.  You are welcome to order whatever you want, but I've only put pen/pencil kits and accessories on my list.

I've created a spreadsheet to aid in this group buy.  It can be downloaded at www.flipdrive.com.  Sign in as user 'Groupbuy' with password 'turner' and click on 'My Drive'.  The file name is 'Pen Group List(1)'.

Once you have downloaded the file, all you will need to do is enter the quantity of each item you are purchasing in column F and add the appropriate insurance amount from the included table (at the bottom).  The spreadsheet will calculate the exact amount that you owe (assuming that you live within the US).  For international shipment, use $21.85 (the base, regular, online flat rate) as your shipment amount and we'll settle up if it's off.  For US shipments, use $8.95 and I'll refund you if it's less.

If you do not want to be bothered with my spreadsheet, just list what you want and I'll calculate the amount you owe.

The miscellaneous costs are as follows:

1% for insurance from CSUSA to me.
$0.31 + 3% for PayPal.
Shipping from me to you, as explained above.
Insurance from me to you, calculated based on cost of order, as follows:
  $1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
  $2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
  $3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
  $4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
  $5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
  $6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
  $7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

These charges are all calculated by the spreadsheet, or I'll do it for you.

Here are the items that are on the spreadsheet with discounted prices:

	Rollerball's 	
050-0410	Americana Pen Rollerball - 24k Gold	 $3.38 
050-0369	Americana Pen Rollerball - Rhodium	 $11.78 
050-4425	Artisan Pen Rollerball - 24k Gold	 $3.94 
050-4415	Artisan Pen Rollerball - 10k Gold	 $5.24 
050-4130	Emperor Pen Rollerball - Rhodium/22k Gold	 $37.49 
050-4132	Emperor Pen Rollerball - Rhodium/Black Titanium	 $29.99 
050-4085	Executive Pen Rollerball - 10k Gold	 $5.06 
050-4020	Gentlemen's Pen Rollerball - 10k Gold	 $8.24 
050-4460	Gentlemen's Pen Rollerball - Titanium	 $10.88 
050-0396	Gentlemen's Pen Rollerball - Rhodium	 $13.88 
050-4181	Imperial Pen Rollerball - Rhodium/22k Gold 	 $37.49 
050-4183	Imperial Pen Rollerball - Rhodium/Black Titanium	 $31.49 
050-4191	Jr Emperor Pen Rollerball - Rhodium/22k Gold 	 $37.49 
050-4193	Jr Emperor Pen Rollerball - Rhodium/Black Titanium 	 $29.99 
050-4107	Jr Gent Rollerball Non-Postable - 10k Gold	 $5.99 
050-4157	Jr Gent Rollerball Non-Postable - Titanium	 $9.38 
050-0372	Jr Gent Rollerball Non-Postable - Rhodium	 $10.35 
050-4178	Jr Gent Rollerball Non-Postable - Black Titanium	 $10.49 
050-4147	Jr Gent Rollerball Non-Postable - Copper	 $7.49 
050-4106	Jr Gent Rollerball Postable - 10k Gold	 $5.99 
050-4156	Jr Gent Rollerball Postable - Titanium	 $9.38 
050-0371	Jr Gent Rollerball Postable - Rhodium	 $10.35 
050-4177	Jr Gent Rollerball Postable - Black Titanium	 $10.49 
050-4146	Jr Gent Rollerball Postable - Copper	 $7.49 
050-4622	Jr Retro Pen Rollerball - Copper 	 $8.24 
050-4623	Jr Retro Pen Rollerball - Rhodium	 $13.69 
050-4621	Jr Retro Pen Rollerball - 10k Gold	 $9.19 
050-2326	Jr Statesman II Rollerball Non-Postable - Rhodium/22k Gold 	 $21.15 
050-2328	Jr Statesman II Rollerball Non-Postable - Rhodium/Black Titanium	 $17.40 
050-2330	Jr Statesman II Rollerball Postable - Rhodium/22k Gold 	 $21.15 
050-2332	Jr Statesman II Rollerball Postable - Rhodium/Black Titanium	 $17.40 
050-0378	Ligero Rollerball Pen - Rhodium 	 $8.99 
050-4044	Ligero Rollerball Pen - 10k Gold	 $6.74 
050-4185	Lotus Pen Rollerball - Rhodium/22k Gold 	 $44.99 
050-4187	Lotus Pen Rollerball - Rhodium/Black Titanium 	 $36.74 
050-4014	Panache Pen - 10k Gold	 $7.49 
050-4015	Panache Pen - Black Chrome 	 $6.74 
050-4016	Panache Pen - Rhodium	 $9.94 
050-0322	Statesman Pen Rollerball - Rhodium/22k Gold 	 $24.38 
050-0324	Statesman Pen Rollerball - Rhodium/Black Titanium	 $19.88 
050-4427	Zen Rollerball Pen - 10k Gold 	 $11.24 
050-4426	Zen Rollerball Pen - Chrome	 $8.99 
050-4428	Zen Rollerball Pen - Black Titanium	 $11.24 

	Fountain Pens 	
050-0368	Americana Pen Fountain - Rhodium	 $12.74 
050-4407	Artisan Pen Fountain - 24k Gold	 $5.44 
050-4408	Artisan Pen Fountain - 10k Gold	 $6.94 
050-4131	Emperor Pen Fountain - Rhodium/22k Gold 	 $41.99 
050-4133	Emperor Pen Fountain - Rhodium/Black Titanium 	 $34.49 
050-4142	Limited Edition Emperor Pen Fountain - Rhodium/22k Gold 	 $139.99 
050-4143	Limited Edition Emperor Pen Fountain - Rhodium/Black Titanium 	 $129.99 
050-4080	Executive Pen Fountain - 10k Gold	 $6.74 
050-4030	Gentlemen's Pen Fountain - 10k Gold	 $13.49 
050-0397	Gentlemen's Pen Fountain - Rhodium	 $17.24 
050-4182	Imperial Pen Fountain - Rhodium/22k Gold 	 $17.24 
050-4184	Imperial Pen Fountain - Rhodium/Black Titanium 	 $38.99 
050-4192	Jr Emperor Pen Fountain - Rhodium/22k Gold	 $41.24 
050-4194	Jr Emperor Pen Fountain - Rhodium/Black Titanium 	 $32.24 
050-4109	Jr Gent Fountain Non-Postable - 10k Gold	 $9.74 
050-4159	Jr Gent Fountain Non-Postable - Titanium	 $13.49 
050-0374	Jr Gent Fountain Non-Postable - Rhodium	 $13.39 
050-4180	Jr Gent Fountain Non-Postable - Black Titanium	 $13.13 
050-4149	Jr Gent Fountain Non-Postable - Copper	 $11.24 
050-4108	Jr Gent Fountain Postable - 10k Gold	 $9.74 
050-4158	Jr Gent Fountain Postable - Titanium	 $13.49 
050-0373	Jr Gent Fountain Postable - Rhodium	 $13.39 
050-4179	Jr Gent Fountain Postable - Black Titanium	 $13.13 
050-4148	Jr Gent Fountain Postable - Copper	 $11.24 
050-4625	Jr Retro Pen Fountain - Copper 	 $12.74 
050-4626	Jr Retro Pen Fountain - Rhodium	 $17.44 
050-4624	Jr Retro Pen Fountain - 10k Gold	 $13.69 
050-2325	Jr Statesman II Fountain Non-Postable - Rhodium/22k Gold 	 $23.06 
050-2327	Jr Statesman II Fountain Non-Postable - Rhodium/Black Titanium	 $21.53 
050-2329	Jr Statesman II Fountain Postable - Rhodium/22k Gold 	 $23.06 
050-2331	Jr Statesman II Fountain Postable - Rhodium/Black Titanium	 $21.53 
050-4045	Ligero Fountain Pen - 10k 	 $7.18 
050-4186	Lotus Pen Fountain - Rhodium/22k Gold 	 $51.74 
050-4188	Lotus Pen Fountain - Rhodium/Black Titanium 	 $42.74 
050-0321	Statesman Pen Fountain - Rhodium/22k Gold 	 $28.88 
050-0323	Statesman Pen Fountain - Rhodium/Black Titanium	 $24.38 
050-4140	Limited Edition Statesman Pen Fountain - Rhodium/22k Gold 	 $119.99 
050-4141	Limited Edition Statesman Pen Fountain - Rhodium/Black Titanium 	 $124.99 

	Ballpoints 	
050-4201	Americana Classic Pen - 10k Gold	 $3.94 
050-4206	Americana Pen - Satin Pearl	 $4.03 
050-0405	Americana Pen - 24k 	 $3.38 
050-4205	Americana Pen  - 10k Gold	 $4.49 
050-4220	Americana Pen  - Titanium	 $6.49 
050-0303	Americana Pen - Rhodium	 $6.90 
050-4001	Beaded Pen - 10k Gold	 $3.41 
050-4412	Broker Pen - 10k/Tactile	 $5.99 
050-0307	Broker Pen - Rhodium/Tactile	 $8.99 
050-0604	Cigar Pen - 24k Gold	 $3.74 
050-4010	Cigar Pen - 10k Gold	 $4.49 
050-4017	Cigar Pen - 10k Gold (plain clip)	 $4.49 
050-0390	Cigar Pen - Rhodium	 $8.66 
050-4063	Cigar Pen - Black Titanium	 $5.99 
050-4477	Cigar Pen - Copper	 $4.58 
050-4476	Cigar Pen - Chrome	 $4.69 
050-4500	Click Pen - 10k Gold	 $3.74 
050-4545	Combination Pen/Pencil - 10k Gold	 $5.99 
050-4435	Deco European Pen - 10k Gold	 $4.69 
050-4101	European Pen - 24k Gold	 $3.19 
050-4120	European Pen - Titanium	 $5.63 
050-4100	European Pen - 10k Gold	 $3.94 
050-4165	European Pen - Satin Nickel	 $3.94 
050-0301	European Pen - Rhodium	 $6.38 
050-4495	European Pen - Tactile	 $3.94 
050-4062	European Pen - Black Titanium	 $4.76 
050-7090	Father Sing Desk Pen - 10k	 $4.88 
050-0370	Father Sing Pen - Rhodium	 $5.40 
050-0400	Father Sing Pen - 10k Gold	 $3.94 
050-4040	Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen - 10k Gold	 $6.38 
050-0376	Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen - Rhodium	 $10.49 
050-4450	KC Twist Pen - 10k Gold	 $3.53 
050-4451	KC Twist Pen - Satin Gold	 $3.53 
050-4452	KC Twist Pen - Satin Nickel	 $3.53 
050-0355	KC Twist Pen - Rhodium	 $4.91 
050-4150	Mini Euro Pen - 10k Gold	 $3.94 
050-4474	Patriot Pen - 10k Gold	 $3.94 
050-4442	Patriot Pen - Satin Nickel 	 $3.94 
050-2414	Patriot Pen - Black Chrome 	 $3.74 
050-4430	Presidential Pen - 10k Gold	 $3.94 
050-0365	Silver Bullet Pen - Rhodium 	 $9.08 
050-4064	Silver Bullet Pen - Black Titanium 	 $5.99 
050-4401	Slimline Pen - 10k Gold 	 $3.15 
050-4405	Slimline Pen - 24k Gold	 $2.06 
050-4420	Slimline Pen - Titanium 	 $4.69 
050-4410	Slimline Pen - Satin Gold	 $3.15 
050-4440	Slimline Pen - Satin Nickel	 $3.15 
050-4441	Slimline Pen - Satin Pearl	 $3.15 
050-0304	Slimline Pen - Rhodium	 $4.76 
050-4490	Slimline Pen - Tactile	 $2.63 
050-2404	Slimline Pen - Black Chrome	 $3.23 
050-4060	Slimline Pen - Black Titanium	 $3.26 
050-4464	Soft Grip Pen - 10k Gold	 $3.38 
050-2424	Soft Grip Pen - Black Chrome	 $3.74 
050-0357	Soft Grip Pen - Rhodium	 $4.95 

	Pencils 	
050-5205	Americana Pencil - 10k Gold	 $9.38 
050-5007	Artist Sketch Pencil - 10k Gold	 $6.38 
050-5009	Artist Sketch Pencil - Chrome	 $6.38 
050-5100	European Pencil - 10k Gold	 $9.38 
050-0520	Click Style Pencil - 24k Gold	 $3.19 
050-5500	Click Style Pencil - 10k Gold	 $3.94 
050-5001	Beaded Pencil - 10k Gold	 $4.13 
050-0375	Father Sing Pencil - Rhodium	 $6.45 
050-0500	Father Sing Pencil - 10k Gold	 $4.49 
050-0377	Jr Gentlemen's Pencil - Rhodium	 $13.49 
050-5040	Jr Gentlemen's Pencil - 10k Gold	 $10.69 
050-5168	Slimline Pencil - Chrome	 $3.56 
050-5401	Slimline Pencil - 10k Gold 	 $3.94 
050-5405	Slimline Pencil - 24k Gold	 $3.74 
050-0358	Soft Grip Pencil - Rhodium	 $5.78 
050-2425	Soft Grip Pencil - Black Chrome	 $5.30 
050-4465	Soft Grip Pencil - 10K Gold	 $3.85 
050-5015	Toolbox Pencil	 $5.99 

	Accessories 	
750-4210	Accessory Kit for Americana Rollerball/Fountain Pen	 $8.99 
955-0502	Set of Bushings - Americana	 $4.50 
071-0290	10mm Drill Bit	 $5.50 
050-0064	Schmidt Rollerball Refill 	 $2.99 
050-9160	Replacement Tubes - Americana	 $0.50 
750-4415	Accessory Kit for Artisan Rollerball/Fountain Pen	 $9.50 
155-5111	Set of Bushings - Artisan	 $4.99 
050-9120	Replacement Tubes - Artisan 	 $0.50 
750-4085	Accessory Kit for Executive Pen	 $12.75 
075-0103	27/64 Drill Bit	 $8.99 
050-9065	Replacement Tubes - Executive	 $0.50 
850-0321	Accessory Kit for Statesman/Gentlemens Pen 	 $19.75 
050-4035	Set of Bushings - Gentlemen's, Statesman	 $3.99 
075-1532	15/32 Drill Bit 	 $8.99 
075-3764	37/64 Drill Bit	 $8.99 
050-9205	Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman	 $0.50 
750-4181	Accessory Kit for Imperial Pen	 $20.99 
050-4198	Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus	 $3.99 
195-3564	35/64 Drill Bit w/ 1/2 shaft	 $10.50 
050-9020	Replacement Tubes - Imperial	 $0.60 
750-4191	Accessory Kit for Jr Emperor Pen	 $14.99 
050-4199	Set of Bushings Jr. Emperor	 $3.99 
192-1250	12.5mm Drill Bit 	 $6.99 
251-1050	10.5mm Drill Bit	 $5.99 
050-9021	Replacement Tubes - Jr. Emperor	 $0.60 
850-4151	Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman, Jr Gent, Jr Retro	 $14.99 
050-4037	Set of Bushings - Jr Gent/Jr Retro/Jr Statesman	 $3.99 
050-9159	Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States	 $0.45 
050-7057	Fountain Pen Cartridge - Jr Retro 	 $1.50 
850-4044	Accessory Kit - Ligero Pen	 $22.50 
050-4055	Set of Bushings - Ligero 	 $3.99 
035-2005	17/32 Drill Bit	 $7.99 
075-0102	31/64 Drill Bit	 $12.99 
050-9033	Replacement Tubes - Ligero 	 $0.50 
750-4185	Accessory Kit for Lotus Pen	 $20.99 
050-9025	Replacement Tubes - Lotus 	 $0.60 
850-4014	Accessory Kit for Panache	 $15.99 
050-4011	Set of Bushings - Panache 	 $3.99 
075-1332	13/32" 13/32 Drill Bit	 $6.99 
050-9017	Replacement Tubes - Panache	 $0.50 
750-4427	Zen Pen Accessory Kit	 $15.50 
050-4439	Zen Pen Bushings	 $3.99 
075-1050	10.5MM Precision Brad Point Drill Bit 	 $13.99 
050-9034	Replacement Tube for Zen Pen	 $0.40 
750-4201	Accessory Kit for Americana Classic Pen 	 $11.75 
155-0405	Set of Bushings - Americana Classic	 $2.99 
075-0402	S Size Drill Bit	 $9.99 
050-4419	Parker Refill	 $0.75 
050-9175	Replacement Tubes - Americana Classic	 $0.40 
075-0105	O Size Drill Bit	 $7.50 
750-4205	Accessory Kit for Americana Pen 	 $10.99 
955-0104	Set of Bushings - Americana Pen	 $4.99 
050-9140	Replacement Tubes - Americana Pen / Silver Bullet	 $0.45 
750-4401	Accessory Kit for Slimline/Beaded Pen 	 $6.99 
950-3230	Set of Bushings - Slimline/Beaded Pen	 $3.99 
050-9005	Replacement Tubes - Slimline/Beaded Pen	 $0.40 
750-4412	Accessory Kit for Broker Pen	 $13.99 
050-4446	Set of Bushings - Broker Pen 	 $3.99 
075-0107	U Size Drill Bit	 $11.99 
050-9412	Replacement Tubes - Broker Pen 	 $0.30 
750-4010	Accessory Kit for Cigar Pen	 $12.75 
155-4101	Set of Bushings - Cigar Pen 	 $3.99 
050-9061	Replacement Tubes - Cigar Pen	 $0.50 
750-4500	Accessory Kit for Click Pen	 $10.50 
050-9170	Replacement Tubes - Click Pen	 $0.45 
750-4545	Accessory Kit for Combo Pen/Pencil	 $9.99 
195-0100	3/8 Drill Bit	 $5.99 
750-4435	Accessory Kit for Deco European Pen 	 $6.99 
155-1100	Set of Bushings - Deco European/European	 $3.99 
050-9130	European Pen Replacement Tubes	 $0.45 
750-4100	Accessory Kit for European Pen 	 $6.99 
750-7090	Accessory Kit for Father Sing Desk Pen	 $6.99 
155-0040	Set of Bushings - Father Sing	 $3.99 
750-0400	Accessory Kit for Father Sing	 $6.99 
050-9131	Replacement Tubes - Father Sing	 $0.45 
850-4040	Accessory Kit for Jr Gent Ballpoint Pen	 $20.50 
050-4041	Set of Bushings - Jr Gent Ballpoint	 $3.99 
050-9041	Replacement Tubes for Jr Gent Ballpoint Pen	 $0.50 
050-9042	Replacement Tubes for Jr Gent Pencil	 $0.50 
750-4450	Accessory Kit for KC Twist Pen	 $6.99 
950-3230	Set of Bushings - KC Twist Pen	 $3.99 
750-4150	Accessory Kit for Mini European Pen	 $33.50 
050-7041	Step Drill Bit	 $19.99 
155-8101	Mandrel Points 	 $13.99 
050-9155	Replacement Tubes for Mini European Pen	 $0.50 
750-4474	Accessory Kit for Patriot 	 $8.99 
050-4443	Set of Bushings - Patriot 	 $3.99 
050-9442	Replacement Tube - Patriot	 $0.40 
050-9004	Replacement tubes for several kits	 $0.20 
750-4430	Accessory Kit for Presidential Pen	 $6.99 
050-8430	Set of Bushings - Presidential Pen	 $3.99 
050-9030	Replacement Tubes - Presidential Pen	 $0.45 
750-4464	Accessory Kit for Soft Grip 	 $6.99 
050-4445	Set of Bushings - Soft Grip	 $3.99 
050-9357	Replacement Tubes for Soft Grip	 $0.50 
750-5205	Accessory Kit for Americana Pencil 	 $12.50 
155-5502	Set of Bushings - Americana Pencil 	 $3.99 
075-0202	Drill Bit - Americana Pencil	 $9.99 
050-9141	Replacement Tubes - Americana Pencil	 $0.50 
750-5007	Accessory Kit for Artist Sketch Pencil	 $11.50 
050-5006	Set of Bushings - Artist Sketch Pencil	 $3.99 
050-5020	Color Pencil Leads 5.5mm 	 $3.99 
050-5003	4B Replacement Lead 5.6mm 	 $2.99 
050-5004	HB Replacement Lead 5.6mm	 $2.99 
050-9008	Replacement Tubes - Artist Sketch Pencil	 $0.40 
750-5015	Accessory Kit for Toolbox Pencil	 $8.99 
050-4498	Set of Bushings - Toolbox Pencil	 $3.99 
071-0011	11mm Drill Bit	 $5.99 
050-9015	Replacement Tubes - Toolbox Pencil	 $0.50 

I'd appreciate it if you are patient with me.  This is my first group buy and I'm going to try to work my life around it.

Edited on 5/3:

The plan, for now, is to end this group buy next Saturday.


----------



## MoreCowBell (May 3, 2008)

Note: the password is all lower case.  turner
Thanks for running the group buy.
Jerry


----------



## sbell111 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MoreCowBell_
> 
> Note: the password is all lower case.  turner
> Thanks for running the group buy.
> Jerry


Good catch.  I fixed it above.

The truth is, I was pretty tired.  I wouldn't be surprised to find that there are other small errors.


----------



## altaciii (May 3, 2008)

Holy cow, that looks like a whole lot of work, great job!  I'll see what I need and then join.  Thanks


----------



## altaciii (May 3, 2008)

Holy cow, that looks like a whole lot of work, great job!  I'll see what I need and then join.  Thanks


----------



## bruce119 (May 3, 2008)

How long are you going to keep this open. I hope to make some bucks this weekend and be able to jion in.

Thanks great job 
Bruce


----------



## saltwein (May 3, 2008)

Steve,

With regards to ordering items other than pen kits will there be a discount associated with these items also?

Regards, Steve


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 3, 2008)

How long does the group buy go for?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 3, 2008)

Ha! A dangling preposition.[][}]


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 3, 2008)

I'll see what I need and get back to you sometime. Thanks for putting this on!


----------



## sbell111 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bruce119_
> 
> How long are you going to keep this open. I hope to make some bucks this weekend and be able to jion in.
> 
> ...


I figure that we should be ready to submit an order by the middle of the week.


----------



## sbell111 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by saltwein_
> 
> Steve,
> 
> ...


If CSUSA offers a discount on them and we order enough to qualify, they'll be discounted.  If that happens, I'll refund the amount of the discount to any affected person.


----------



## mg_dreyer (May 3, 2008)

Steve,

Can I use some gift certificates I got at Christmas to pay? Thanks in advance either way.

Mark


----------



## PaulDoug (May 3, 2008)

Looks like you need excel.  Is there a way to order if you don't have excel?


Didn't know anyone knew what a dangling preposition is anymore.  Good for you!


----------



## stevers (May 3, 2008)

How about the Jr. Gent II?? Thats the one I turn. I dont see the "II".


----------



## sbell111 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mg_dreyer_
> 
> Steve,
> 
> ...


I've never used a gift cert from them, but I assume that it has a code that you enter when ordering online.  I assume that you could use it during a group buy.  We'll try it and I'll let you know if there's a problem.


----------



## sbell111 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PaulDoug_
> 
> Looks like you need excel.  Is there a way to order if you don't have excel?


Just post what you want and I'll do the math.

BTW, Google docs will allow you to access Excel spreadsheets.  However, I locked some cells out of the one I posted.  I don't know if that will affect Google docs.


----------



## sbell111 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> How about the Jr. Gent II?? Thats the one I turn. I dont see the "II".


The Jr Gents listed are 'IIs'.  Does anyone still sell the previous version?


----------



## Darley (May 3, 2008)

When would be the closing date, I would be interested to order few things


----------



## sbell111 (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> 
> When would be the closing date, I would be interested to order few things


I was thinking about ending it on Wednesday, but have decided that next Saturday <s>(5/8)</s> (5/10) would be better.  That gives everybody an entire week to put their orders together and pay.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 4, 2008)

Saturday is the 10th. The 8th is Thursday which one do you mean?[?][?]


----------



## sbell111 (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1JaredSchmidt_
> 
> Saturday is the 10th. The 8th is Thursday which one do you mean?[?][?]


Saturday.


----------



## TowMater (May 4, 2008)

Ok, I've entered my order on the spreadsheet, how do I get that information from the spreadsheet to you? Copy and paste here on the forum?


----------



## sbell111 (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TowMater_
> 
> Ok, I've entered my order on the spreadsheet, how do I get that information from the spreadsheet to you? Copy and paste here on the forum?


You can email it to me at <s>XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX</s>.  Use grouppenkits@gmail.com for emails.  I'll send each person a paypal invoice, so you don't have to worry about that.  

By the way, if people could include their IAP username in their emails and when they pay by PayPal, it would really help me out.

&lt;Edited to update with a better email address.&gt;


----------



## markgum (May 4, 2008)

Hi Steve;
  thanks for the spread sheet, it makes shopping easier to compute what SWMBO will allow me to spend.  Once we e-mail you the order, I'm assuming you will e-mail us back with your pay-pal info?
  I'll be sending my order soon.


----------



## sbell111 (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by markgum_
> 
> Hi Steve;
> thanks for the spread sheet, it makes shopping easier to compute what SWMBO will allow me to spend.  Once we e-mail you the order, I'm assuming you will e-mail us back with your pay-pal info?
> I'll be sending my order soon.


I'll send you an invoice.


----------



## Draken (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PaulDoug_
> 
> Looks like you need excel.  Is there a way to order if you don't have excel?
> 
> ...



You can also use OpenOffice to import and export Excel spreadsheets.  It is free open source software, and can be downloaded from openoffice.org.  I've been using it for a couple years now without major complaint.  Works well, and I like the price.


----------



## mitchm (May 5, 2008)

Steve, PM sent with order.
Thanks

Mike


----------



## sbell111 (May 5, 2008)

I assume that you meant email (since I don't know how to PM).  If so, I haven't gotten it yet.

As soon as I do, I'll send you a PayPal invoice and add your order to the master spreadsheet.


----------



## sbell111 (May 5, 2008)

Mitchm has me freaking out that my crappy old comcast account is bouncing people.  Therefore, I created a gmail account for this group buy.

The account name is grouppenkits@gmail.com

My primary email is gmail and it never bounces an email, so I'm confident that this account will work well for our purposes.


----------



## mitchm (May 6, 2008)

Apologies for freaking you out Steve. Not my intention! I have resent the email to the qmail address.

Mike


----------



## sbell111 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchm_
> 
> Apologies for freaking you out Steve. Not my intention! I have resent the email to the qmail address.
> 
> Mike


No worries.

Gmail flagged your email as spam, so perhaps my junky comcast account blocked it.  Either way, all is well.

I just sent you your PayPal invoice.


----------



## mitchm (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Steve, PayPal payment made.

Mike


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 6, 2008)

I have g-mail too. I love it. I'm trying to get my order in.


----------



## bruce119 (May 6, 2008)

Does C.S. have something equivalent to the Sierra [?]

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Hosspen (May 6, 2008)

Does C.S. have a pen equivalent to the Baron or Navigator kit with a good finish?
Thanks,


----------



## sbell111 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hosspen_
> 
> Does C.S. have a pen equivalent to the Baron or Navigator kit with a good finish?
> Thanks,


You'll want to check out the Jr Gent II, Jr Statesman II, and Jr Retro kits.


----------



## sbell111 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bruce119_
> 
> Does C.S. have something equivalent to the Sierra [?]
> 
> ...


I don't think so.


----------



## TowMater (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bruce119_
> 
> Does C.S. have something equivalent to the Sierra [?]
> 
> ...




I'm going to try the broker pen as a replacement for the sierra myself.

Todd


----------



## wudwrkr (May 6, 2008)

The broker pen is a nice kit, but it does have a couple of drawbacks. It is a heavy pen for its size and the turning mechanism to open an close the pen will cause the clip to rub against the wood on the pen.  I've made a number of these pens and I personally like them.


----------



## heineda (May 7, 2008)

Hello,

Sign me up for the following:
050-4108 Jr Gent Fountain Postable - 10k Gold $9.74 Qty 4
050-2325 Jr Statesman II Fountain Non-Postable - Rhodium/22k Gold $23.06 Qty 2

Please email me with total.

Thank You,
Daniel Heine


----------



## sbell111 (May 7, 2008)

MoreCowBell was nice enough to catch a price error for the gold imperial fountain pen.  I've now fixed it.


----------



## sbell111 (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heineda_
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Your total is $100.16.  I just sent you a paypal invoice.


----------



## jskeen (May 7, 2008)

got a couple of oddball items here, so please hit me with a quote for;  

1)  Titanium Fountain Jr. Gent, non posting
Item #: 050-4159  - Titanium

1)  Fine 0.65mm Fountain Nibs
Item #: 050-4092  - 0.65mm

1)  Medium 0.85mm Fountain Nibs
Item #: 050-4093  - 0.85mm

1)  Nickel Jr. Gentlemens II/Jr. Statesman Tubes
Item #: 050-9307  - Nickel

1)  10k Rollerball Jr. Gent
Item #: 050-4107  - 10k

Thanks
James


----------



## Hosspen (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Steve, Do you know if the screw cap versions of the Jr Statesmen II or Jr. Gent II has a metal to metal thread or the preferred metal to plastic? Thanks again for any input.


----------



## sbell111 (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jskeen_
> 
> got a couple of oddball items here, so please hit me with a quote for;  ...


Your total cost is $43.98.  Let me know if you want me to send you a paypal invoice.


----------



## sbell111 (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hosspen_
> 
> Thanks Steve, Do you know if the screw cap versions of the Jr Statesmen II or Jr. Gent II has a metal to metal thread or the preferred metal to plastic? Thanks again for any input.


I'm not sure, but I bet that someone will give you a correct answer momentarily.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sbell111_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metal to plastic on on all Jr and Sr series Gents, Statesmen, Emperors.


----------



## whatwoodido (May 8, 2008)

You might want to change your insurance prices as the prices are going up on Monday.


----------



## drferry (May 8, 2008)

I'll take 10 of the Jr Statesman II postable rhodium/gold.  Please let me know the PayPal total, and thanks for doing the buy!


----------



## roddesigner (May 8, 2008)

I'll take
2 050-4626 Jr Retro Pen Fountain - Rhodium $17.44
2 050-4624 Jr Retro Pen Fountain - 10k Gold $13.69
2 050-4623 Jr Retro Pen Rollerball - Rhodium $13.69
2 050-4621 Jr Retro Pen Rollerball - 10k Gold $9.19
10 050-4201 Americana Classic Pen - 10k Gold $3.94 
1 750-4201 Accessory Kit for Americana Classic Pen $11.75
10 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.45
let me know the pay pal total ASAP please going out of town tomorrow afternoon
John


----------



## Darley (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Steve for this GB, I would like to order

5 X 050-2325 Jr Statesman II Fountain Non-Postable - Rhodium/22k Gold @ $23.06 each,
3 x set of Emperor tubes ( didn't see them on your list, do Emperor and Jr.Emperor tubes are the same?? maybe not, not the same drilling bit size).
 Could you tell me the total with <s>out</s> shipping and will paypal the money ASAP <s>then when you will have the kit pack them and I will paypal the money for the shipping</s>

Sorry for the change didn't read well your International shipping will send you PM,


----------



## sbell111 (May 9, 2008)

In the last few days, CSUSA has updated their website to show that they are out of stock a few kits.  I've emailed those people who have requested those items so they can change their orders, if they would like.  I've also updated the online spreadsheet.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 9, 2008)

I can't get the online spreadsheet. It says it can't open the file. [V]


----------



## sbell111 (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1JaredSchmidt_
> 
> I can't get the online spreadsheet. It says it can't open the file. [V]


Are you trying to open it in Excel?

(I just emailed the spreadsheet to you.)


----------



## Reb (May 9, 2008)

I like 10 of Gent II  050-4156
Thanks
RB


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 9, 2008)

(1) 050-0410 Americana Pen Rollerball - 24k Gold $3.38
(1) 050-4177 Jr Gent Rollerball Postable - Black Titanium $10.49
(1) 050-2326 Jr Statesman II Rollerball Non-Postable - Rhodium/22k Gold $21.15
(2) 050-2330 Jr Statesman II Rollerball Postable - Rhodium/22k Gold $21.15
(2) 050-0064 Schmidt Rollerball Refill $2.99
(1) 050-4443 Set of Bushings - Patriot $3.99

I think this is $87.32 not counting shipping. Remember them blanks that I need. Thanks! Can you add an extra Amboyna Burl on?


----------



## warreng8170 (May 9, 2008)

Hi Steve, I would like the following...

5 - 050-4062 European Pen - Black Titanium  @ $4.76 = $23.81
3 - 050-4442 Patriot Pen - Satin Nickel     @ $3.94 = $11.81
3 - 050-2414 Patriot Pen - Black Chrome     @ $3.74 = $11.23 

Subtotal    $46.85 
Insurance 1  $0.47 
Insurance 2  $1.65 
Shipping     $8.95 
PayPal	     $2.05 
Total	    $59.97

Totals were calculated from your spreadsheet. Check them over and either post or PM a verification. I'll send paypal as soon as I hear from you. Thanks for doing this.

-Warren


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 9, 2008)

Sent the money. Thanks for doing this Steve!


----------



## freedomhouse (May 9, 2008)

(50) 050-0410 Americanna Pen Rollerball 24K...$168.75
(50) 050-0405 Americanna Pen 24K... $168.75
(1)  050-4210 Accessory Kit for Americanna Pen Rollerball...$8.99
(1)  050-4205 Accessory Kit for americanna Pen...$10.99

Sub Total = $357.48
Ins       = $  3.57
Shipping  = $  8.95
Pay pal   = $ 11.41

Grand total = 381.41  (as per your table)

Send me patpal info...

freedomhouse@cschq.org

thanks Bob


----------



## VisExp (May 9, 2008)

050-4460 Gentlemen's Pen Rollerball - Titanium 1 @ $10.88	= $10.88 
050-0396 Gentlemen's Pen Rollerball - Rhodium 1 @ $13.88	= $13.88 
050-4157 Jr Gent Rollerball Non-Postable - Titanium 1 @ $9.38	= $9.38 
050-0372 Jr Gent Rollerball Non-Postable - Rhodium 1 @ $10.35	= $10.35 
050-4178 Jr Gent Rollerball Non-Postable - Black Titanium 1 @ $10.49	= $10.49 
050-4623 Jr Retro Pen Rollerball - Rhodium 1 @ $13.69	= $13.69 
050-2326 Jr Statesman II Rollerball Non-Postable - Rhodium/22k Gold 1 @ $21.15	= $21.15 
050-2328 Jr Statesman II Rollerball Non-Postable - Rhodium/Black Titanium 1 @ $17.40	= $17.40 
050-0397 Gentlemen's Pen Fountain - Rhodium 1 @	$17.24	= $17.24 
050-4159 Jr Gent Fountain Non-Postable - Titanium 1 @ $13.49	= $13.49 
050-0374 Jr Gent Fountain Non-Postable - Rhodium 1 @ $13.39	= $13.39 
050-4180 Jr Gent Fountain Non-Postable - Black Titanium 1 @ $13.13	= $13.13 
050-4626 Jr Retro Pen Fountain - Rhodium 1 @ $17.44	= $17.44 
050-2325 Jr Statesman II Fountain Non-Postable - Rhodium/22k Gold 1 @ $23.06	= $23.06 
050-2327 Jr Statesman II Fountain Non-Postable - Rhodium/Black Titanium 1 @ $21.53	= $21.53 
050-0376 Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen - Rhodium 2 @ $10.49	= $20.99 
050-5009 Artist Sketch Pencil - Chrome	2 @ $6.38	= $12.75 
050-0377 Jr Gentlemen's Pencil - Rhodium 2 @ $13.49	2	 $26.99 
050-4035 Set of Bushings - Gentlemen's, Statesman 1 @ $3.99	= $3.99 
075-3764 37/64 Drill Bit 1 @ $8.99	= $8.99 
192-1250 12.5mm Drill Bit 1 @ $6.99	= $6.99 
251-1050 10.5mm Drill Bit 1 @ $5.99	= $5.99 
050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr Gent/Jr Retro/Jr Statesman 1 @ $3.99	= $3.99 
050-5006 Set of Bushings - Artist Sketch Pencil 1 @ $3.99	= $3.99 

Subtotal	 $321.14 
Insurance 1	 $3.21 
Insurance 2 (see table)	 $5.50 
Shipping	 $8.95 
PayPal	 $10.47 
Total	 $349.27 

Steve, totals were calculated using your spreadsheet.  If you could double check for me and send a PM with confirmation and Paypal info.  

Thanks very much for your time and effort in organizing this.


----------



## mg_dreyer (May 9, 2008)

Steve,

I sent an email to grouppenkits@gmail.com with the spreadsheet. Please email the paypal address to finish this off.

Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## TowMater (May 9, 2008)

I also have emailed my spreadsheet.

Please paypal invoice me and I will pay immediately.

Todd


----------



## stolicky (May 9, 2008)

Steve, thanks for doing this.

I am attempting to sell pens tomorrow for the first time.  After making pens as a hobby for some time now, I've decided to go for it.  Let's hope many people have waited until the last minute for those Mother's Day gifts!

How well I do will determine how much I order tomorrow night.

-Chris


----------



## NCWoodworker (May 10, 2008)

Hey Steve,
Thanks for running this.  I would like to order the following:

5 @ 050-4177 Jr Gent Postable - Black Titanium $10.49
2 @ 050-2330 Jr Stat II Postable Rhod/22K $21.15
5 @ 050-2332 Jr Stat II Postable Rhod/Black $17.40
1 @ 050-0322 States RHodium/22K $24.38
1 @ 050-0324 States Rhodium/Black $19.88
6 @ 050-0064 Schmidt Rollerball Rifill $2.99

Please send me a total and I will send paypal this evening.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 10, 2008)

Steve,instead of that postable Jr.Gent send me the non-postable. Thanks!


----------



## 1080Wayne (May 10, 2008)

Steve  Order on spreadsheet sent to your gmail address . Wayne


----------



## Marc Phillips (May 10, 2008)

Heya... I would like the following, and PM sent...

(5) kits - 050-4545 Combination Pen/Pencil - 10k Gold $5.99
$29.95

(1) each - 750-4545 Accessory Kit for Combo Pen/Pencil $9.99
$9.99

(5) Kits - 050-4477 Cigar Pen - Copper $4.58
$22.90

$62.40 plus shipping etc...

Please email me and I will PayPal you the money.

Thanks!!


----------



## sbell111 (May 10, 2008)

I just got home from a show.  I have to duck back out for a couple hours and then I'll send the remaining paypal invoices.

Thanks.


----------



## Rudy Vey (May 10, 2008)

When do you think will the order be placed?? Monday? Would be great, have some shows coming up and also work now with an exclusive gifting service...


----------



## stolicky (May 10, 2008)

Steve,

Excel file with order send to gmail account.  My first attempt at selling didn't go great today, but my expectations were pretty low with the kind of crowd that was there.  I am still ordering some nice kits anyways!

Just send me the paypal info when you get to it.  Thanks again for putting this together.


----------



## Darley (May 11, 2008)

Steve I did send you a PM yesterday regarding your paypal address you send me a total with shipping but no paypal address or did I miss it from somewhere, could you PM me please, Thanks


----------



## sbell111 (May 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> 
> When do you think will the order be placed?? Monday? Would be great, have some shows coming up and also work now with an exclusive gifting service...


Best case scenario is the order gets placed today or tomorrow.  It really depends on how fast everyone gets their payment in.


----------



## gatornick (May 11, 2008)

I haven't gotten a pm with your paypal info.  Please let me know.  Thanks, Nick


----------



## stolicky (May 11, 2008)

Steve,

I got the paypal info this morning and sent payment.  Let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## sbell111 (May 12, 2008)

All but one person has paid.  With any luck, this person will pay this morning and I'll submit the order this afternoon.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 15, 2008)

Have I paid?


----------



## sbell111 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1JaredSchmidt_
> 
> Have I paid?


You have.  The only person who didn't pay dropped out.  Sadly (for me), he dropped out after the order was submitted.


----------



## wudwrkr (May 15, 2008)

> The only person who didn't pay dropped out.  Sadly (for me), he dropped out after the order was submitted.



Steve,
What was it that this person ordered?  I imagine you may be able to find some takers.  It's worth a shot.


----------



## sbell111 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> 
> 
> > The only person who didn't pay dropped out.  Sadly (for me), he dropped out after the order was submitted.
> ...


Luckily, it wasn't a huge order; just four non-postable Jr Gent fountain kits in 10k gold and two non-postable Jr Statesman fountains in Rhodium/22k.


----------



## VisExp (May 15, 2008)

Steve 

If you want to add the two two non-postable Jr Statesman fountains in Rhodium/22k to my order that would be fine.  Let me know how much extra I need to send you.


----------



## sbell111 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VisExp_
> 
> Steve
> 
> If you want to add the two two non-postable Jr Statesman fountains in Rhodium/22k to my order that would be fine.  Let me know how much extra I need to send you.


If you'll just pay for the kits and paypal's charges, they're yours.

(2x23.06) + 1.69 = $47.82 

Thanks.


----------



## VisExp (May 15, 2008)

Paypal sent.


----------



## mitchm (May 15, 2008)

Steve, you can add the 4 Jr Gents to my order if you don't want them. Let me know the amount and I'll do the Paypal.


----------



## sbell111 (May 15, 2008)

They are yours for $40.45 ((4x9.74) + 1.48), if you want them.

Thanks.

Keith: I received your payment.  Thanks.


----------



## mitchm (May 15, 2008)

PayPal done. Please don't forget that my shipping is Express Mail Int. You will need my Tel No for this. If I did not email you this, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## sbell111 (May 15, 2008)

I don't have your phone number.


----------



## mitchm (May 15, 2008)

Steve, tel number emailed. Thanks!


----------



## sbell111 (May 16, 2008)

The order is being sent to me in three sepeate shipments.  The first is due to be delivered on 5/19, the second on 5/20, and the third on 5/21.

As soon as I get the first shipment, I'll start sorting it out.


----------



## sbell111 (May 20, 2008)

The first big box arrived yesterday.  I'm about half way finished sorting it out.  I expect to be able to ship the first orders tomorrow.


----------



## mitchm (May 20, 2008)

Must be quite a job getting this sorted!! Thanks for the hard work and effort!!!!


----------



## sbell111 (May 23, 2008)

Just a quick update:

I sorted out the first three boxes and was surprised to find that we are still waiting for close to 150 items.

Stay tuned...


----------



## mitchm (May 27, 2008)

Steve, paypal sent for the shipping cost diff. Thanks!!


----------



## sbell111 (May 27, 2008)

I've shipped out about a third of the orders.  Most of the items for the remaining orders were shipped out on Friday.  The last couple of items are expected to be shipped today.

Two items were cancelled by CSUSA.  I'll be contacting the affected buyers this morning.  Naturally, I'll also refund any payment amount related to those items.


----------



## sbell111 (May 28, 2008)

CSUSA is really making me angry.

I'm on the phone with them trying to figure out where the last 115 items of our order is.


----------



## sbell111 (May 29, 2008)

The person I spoke to last night could not explain why the remaining items haven't been shipped.  She stated that she would speak to someone about the problem this morning and call me back.  If I don't hear from them in the next few hours, I'll call.

Stay tuned...


----------



## sbell111 (May 29, 2008)

I just got off the phone with CSUSA (again).  They will be shipping the missing items right out (hopefully today).


----------



## jskeen (May 29, 2008)

I bet if you had known this was going to be this big a PITA, you might have thought about running it a little longer, Right?

Just wanted to let you know we appreciate it.


----------



## sbell111 (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jskeen_
> 
> I bet if you had known this was going to be this big a PITA, you might have thought about running it a little longer, Right?
> 
> Just wanted to let you know we appreciate it.


I'd probably still have done it.

While there were a few moments this morning that I told myself that I would never, ever do it again, I probably will.  I'm dumb that way.


----------



## gatornick (May 30, 2008)

I got mine today.  Thanks alot, I really appreciate it.  Nick


----------



## roddesigner (May 31, 2008)

Steve got mine a big thanks for doing this 
John


----------



## mitchm (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve, recieved mine! Thanks again!!


----------



## NCWoodworker (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks a TON, Steve!  Very well run...got exactly what I was after...I know that has been a ton of work!

Chris


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 3, 2008)

Sadly, I'm still waiting for most people's items to arrive from CSUSA.  Hopefully, today was the magic day.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 3, 2008)

So I got home from work expecting to find a box from CSUSA.  After all, I spoke to them on Thursday about shipping the rest of the items.  The Beale buffs that The Wooden Post shipped me on Friday was there.  The mapping software that I won on ebay on Thursday was there.  The CSUSA shipment from Thursday (or three weeks ago, depending on your point of view) was not there.

I called them andspent five minutes explaining the entire situation (again).  They eventually recalled the issue and claim to have tracked it via UPS.  It should be here tomorrow (hopefully).

I know that you guys have been counting on your orders.  I'm sorry that it has been taking so long.


----------



## markgum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Steve;
  no worries here.  got plenty of other things going on.  Sometimes I wonder about the shipping arrangements of companies. [:0] I ordered a product on Thursday afternoon; paid big bucks for a 2 day shipment and got it today; 3 business days later.. hmmm   I sent them an email and left a voice message for their customer service line but no response.  There was no mention on their web site that it would take 2 days to get the product ready to ship.  o'well,,,,  
  Thanks for keeping us informed and feel free to vent away anytime.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sbell111_
> 
> So I got home from work expecting to find a box from CSUSA.  After all, I spoke to them on Thursday about shipping the rest of the items.  The Beale buffs that The Wooden Post shipped me on Friday was there.  The mapping software that I won on ebay on Thursday was there.  The CSUSA shipment from Thursday (or three weeks ago, depending on your point of view) was not there.
> 
> ...



I had similar problems with their shipping last year, it sucks, well over a week for UPS. Hope it comes tomorrow and you send my stuff to me.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have everyone's orders boxed and ready to go, except for the missing items.  Assuming the the missing items are delivered today, as soon as I get home from work, I will go through the shipment quickly to verify that everything was shipped and drop the items into each person's box, label them and take them to the post office this evening.


----------



## killer-beez (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sbell111_
> 
> I have everyone's orders boxed and ready to go, except for the missing items.  Assuming the the missing items are delivered today, as soon as I get home from work, I will go through the shipment quickly to verify that everything was shipped and drop the items into each person's box, label them and take them to the post office this evening.



WOW!!!  I'm sorry I missed this group buy.  Great prices... Hopefully I won't miss the next one...


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 4, 2008)

Good news/bad news... 

There was a box from CSUSA on my porch when I got home, but it didn't have all the items that we ordered in it.  Instead, we got a couple of items that we didn't order. (Sadly it wasn't extra statesman for missing slimlines. [])

This is what I'm going to do.  I'm going to ship out all the orders, including the ones that are incomplete.  I'll also refund the payments for the few missing items.

If the items ever arrive, I'll ship them out, but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Darley (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Steve are you going to post my order with the pen mandrel or not I'm not in hurry so could you send my FP with the pen mandrels Thanks

If Neil was still with CSUSA those shipping problem will never occur


----------



## stolicky (Jun 5, 2008)

Steve, thanks again for doing this for us.  I am sorry you are having to deal with this mess.  I have also experienced slow shipping issues with CSUSA.

You know, you would think that CSUSA would make a better effort to to provide better service in the case.  Or at least offer better communication.  Everyone participating in the forum are probably more than simple novice pen turners, and this experience does not exactly reinforce positive attitudes towards them.  Too bad they pretty much have a monopoly on certain pen kits.....


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> 
> Hi Steve are you going to post my order with the pen mandrel or not I'm not in hurry so could you send my FP with the pen mandrels Thanks
> 
> If Neil was still with CSUSA those shipping problem will never occur


You caught me.

When I stated that I was going to ship them all out, I really meant that I was shipping all of them but yours.  I remembered that you wanted both group buys shipped together and had set it aside.


----------



## TowMater (Jun 5, 2008)

Steve,

Could you tell us which items are missing? I have an order for some pens and I'd like to go ahead and order direct the items you won't be able to ship with my order.

Thanks.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 5, 2008)

Only three people were affected.

If you didn't get a refund, you weren't missing anything.  If you did get a refund, I included a note which listed the items that were not shipped.  If the note didn't happen, let me know.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jun 5, 2008)

I haven't got my stuff yet.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1JaredSchmidt_
> 
> I haven't got my stuff yet.


I'm not surprised, since I just dropped it at the post office last night.


----------



## Darley (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sbell111_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Steve


----------



## markgum (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Steve;
  Got my package today.  Thanks for coordinating this.  I know you spent a lot of time and energy to make sure it finished up.  I appreciate it.
 THANKS...


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 7, 2008)

Got my package today as well. Thanks.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 7, 2008)

Steve, I got my package today.  Thank you very much for all the time and effort you put into this group buy.  I'm looking forward to turning some pen kits I have not made before


----------



## stolicky (Jun 8, 2008)

I got my package yesterday.  I think Keith nailed it.  Thanks for the effort you put into this.  I have never used any of the pen kits from CSUSA and am looking forward to it.  Too bad on the bushings they did not send to you.  I will just hold off on making the Imperial pen for now.  I will just get them in a future order.


----------

